# Pensacola Beach 1/25/21



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished Pensacola Beach today from late morning to early afternoon with a steady bite of Whiting (good grade) & a 2+ lb Pompano boxed. All fish taken on peeled shrimp ... No synthetics used today.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Conditions were VG today ... warm, periods of sunshine, clean green, 2-3 ft rollers .... I caught all these fish in a pretty aggressive washout, BTW.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Do you wade out or fish the 1st troff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2019)

Shmelton said:


> Do you wade out or fish the 1st troff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off the points created on the beach. Just cast


----------

